
The CEO Lifecycle - guptaneil
https://hbr.org/2019/11/the-ceo-100-2019-edition#the-ceo-life-cycle
======
scottmsul
I can't help but wonder if the "Golden Years" is just selection bias. CEOs who
are under-performing years 6-10 will get fired or step down, and only the
really good ones will make it to 11+ years.

~~~
guptaneil
They address this in the article.

> Their performance is explained in part by our sample. Most CEOs have dropped
> out of the race by this stage, whether for performance, health, or personal
> reasons, so it’s the strongest leaders who stay longer than a decade.
> Indeed, when we have shared our data, some observers have questioned whether
> the outperformance of the golden years is due solely to this survival
> bias—the fact that weaker leaders were weeded out earlier. But our research
> shows other factors at play. When we investigated attrition rates in our
> data, we saw CEOs leaving the job in consistent numbers year in and year
> out. If attrition alone explained the ups and downs, we would see
> corresponding movements in attrition and performance. Additionally, those
> CEOs who lasted into a second decade show a similar pattern of highs and
> lows over their tenure. Their survival wasn’t simply a function of their
> performance; the credibility and trust they built with the board and
> investors helped them stay the course in challenging years.

------
wolco
What happens after 15 years?

